# Christian Dior Spring Summer 2011, 310x



## Katzun (22 Dez. 2010)

Details




















































































































































































































































































































Backstage























































































































































































































































Front Row



























































​


credits to JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## Q (23 Dez. 2010)

Backstage schon regelrecht ein Shooting :thumbup: Danke für den tollen Post!


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Dez. 2010)

*hat Ansätze von Flowerpower , sehr interessanr Bilder besonders die Schuhe  :thx:*


----------



## Doink80 (25 Dez. 2010)

Hut ab, tolle Bilder !!


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

wieder eine super post.


----------

